# Help ID this shroom



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey.

I need help identifying this mushroom that sprouted from my driftwood (in my dendrobates Azureus terrarium). The driftwood was collected outside (Mississauga, Toronto). Anyway, i have researched for weeks and dont seem to find a match. I was wondering if anyone may help identify it.

Its about: 
- 1 1/4" tall
- light brown/red on the center of the stalk
- but the top and bottom of the stalk is black.
- the cap is a light tan colour.

Diagram: It shows the first stage which looks just like a nail, and colouration.










Shroom:





































Thanks.
M.N


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

bump

M.N


----------



## rc_racer_007 (Apr 11, 2004)

im not sure, but it does have a unique color


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Yea, out of all the shroom experts i emailed, not one can positively ID it. These things are also taking over my driftwood piece, and i have atleast 5 more popping out.

Other things are also coming from nowhere on the same wood; read the 'slime mold' thread.

M.N


----------



## rc_racer_007 (Apr 11, 2004)

Hmm, i have never had any thing grow off of my wood yet. What kind of wood is it? I have been having this wierd fungus take over my soil, i forgot what the name of it was but it grows LARGE mushrooms, like the ehad of the shroom is like 4-5" wide. But the fungous is benificial to the soil. it just looks wierd.



















aj


----------

